# Someone with CNC or good at sign making? PLS



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,

OK, I started the woodworking class last week, 1st night basically went over safety, how the class works, etc. (read as No woodworking). I am going to make my grandsons a rustic toybox for Christmas. I took the plans I bought off the internet, combined them with a few other plans and created a custom toybox. It is actually pretty simple, (I am NOT into fancy) much more a lodge deniem, tshirt kind of guy. 

Anyway, what I am looking for is someone in the Philadelphia area, but not necessary, I have no problem mailing. NOT looking for a freebie, will be glad to pay without a problem. I want to route the boys names in one of the boards on the top of the toybox. I am NOT very good at it, in fact most of you would probably say SUX if you weren't so nice. (I have pic posted of the one sign I did). I just really wanted to make this toy box special for them, something HOPEFULLY one day they could pass down to their kids. 

So if anyone is willing to do this, please email me and let me know how much and where to send, ship, deliver???

THANKS guys! I will continue to practice with the sign making routing, I would like to get at least proficient with it.

Cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Evil 

I would suggest you go to the http://www.carvewright.com/forum/ and post your request I'm sure you will get someone in Philadelphia ,PA. that will do the job for you, many,many nice guys on the forum..  ( Carvewright Forum )

==========




Evil Scotsman said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,
> 
> OK, I started the woodworking class last week, 1st night basically went over safety, how the class works, etc. (read as No woodworking). I am going to make my grandsons a rustic toybox for Christmas. I took the plans I bought off the internet, combined them with a few other plans and created a custom toybox. It is actually pretty simple, (I am NOT into fancy) much more a lodge deniem, tshirt kind of guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Evil, might get some helpful information here. Some good ideas..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7452-lettering-into-wooden-signs-how.html


----------



## Firedkm (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil, I think I may be able to help you out. I live in Medford NJ. Is that close enough for you?

Dale


----------



## CarverJerry (Oct 8, 2009)

If Dale can't help drop me an email at [email protected], using that address you can go to my facebook and see some things I've made including a carving in the top of a cedar chest I made for my grand daughter just last month.

Jerry


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jerry

The previous posts were 18mths ago, so I guess he solved his problem by now.

Nice thought, all the same.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think 18 means what you think it means, Peter... :sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I don't think 18 means what you think it means, Peter... :sarcastic::sarcastic:


Ah, US date nomenclature ! Not 10th June 2008. 6th October 2008 ! Only 14mths then.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheers indeed, Peter.... and Merry Christmas!


----------

